# Elon Musk Is NoFap. Why you should be NoFap



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

The fast majority of humanity is illogical and NPC. Why do you think it’s so easy for some to make money on stocks or crypto, but the majority eventually make nothing?

It’s easy because people are predictable animals who act on illogical feelings, and emotions. The logical take full advantage of their predictable behavior, and make money easily in the market. 

These base instincts will eventually be your demise. Faping is not logical, just because it makes you feel good does not make it good! If getting pussy without procreating is the only reason why your lookmaxing you have already failed.!


One should lookmaxx for the sake of bettering your mind, body and spirt. You should strive to be better every day because it is logical. Pussy is just one of the rewards of lookmaxing. Pussy should not be the only end goal. 

How much longer till you demand the best of yourself?


----------



## ereptileedysfunctio (Apr 12, 2021)

I fucking hate @EreptileDysfunction


----------



## beastmax (Apr 12, 2021)

Nigga this is cope I made 7 figures with investing in a span of a year


----------



## john2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Okay RICO boyo.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

beastmax said:


> Nigga this is cope I made 7 figures with investing in a span of a year


Chump change


----------



## beastmax (Apr 12, 2021)

RICO said:


> Chump change


Just have a dad who has a emerald mine in Africa to give you money while you take risky risk theory


----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

Knight said:


> View attachment 1087769


Monkey brain is mad I’m attacking his favorite hobby. NGMI


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 12, 2021)

XD


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 12, 2021)

Nofap is cope for incels


----------



## curryboy123 (Apr 12, 2021)

he doesnt actually say anything about nofap or semen retention, but he does allude to it (which is good, i dont want normies to find out about this gold). thankfully 90% of the population will even be able to go on a 30+ day streak if they find out about SR or nofap.


----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

beastmax said:


> Just have a dad who has a emerald mine in Africa to give you money while you take risky risk theory


So what you’re really saying is “I make so much money, and I jack off a whole lot” “thus, jacking off a lot made me wealthy and is good” Does this sound logical to you? A good mind should be lead by truth and logic, not emotions feelings, and assumptions.


----------



## beastmax (Apr 12, 2021)

RICO said:


> So what you’re really saying is “I make so much money, and I jack off a whole lot” “thus, jacking off a lot made me wealthy and is good” Does this sound logical to you? A good mind should be lead by truth and logic, not emotions feelings, and assumptions.


Nofap is only for cucks with low t


----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> he doesnt actually say anything about nofap or semen retention, but he does allude to it (which is good, i dont want normies to find out about this gold). thankfully 90% of the population will even be able to go on a 30+ day streak if they find out about SR or nofap.


You are truly an elite friend, cheers.


----------



## Copeful (Apr 12, 2021)

Nofap is cope but noporn is legit, fuck anybody that says otherwise


----------



## curryboy123 (Apr 12, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> he doesnt actually say anything about nofap or semen retention, but he does allude to it (which is good, i dont want normies to find out about this gold). thankfully 90% of the population will even be able to go on a 30+ day streak if they find out about SR or nofap.


will *not *even be able to go on a 30+ day streak*


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 12, 2021)

beastmax said:


> Nigga this is cope I made 7 figures with investing in a span of a year


DM me your investing strategy bro. I need to make money to pay for surgeries


----------



## curryboy123 (Apr 12, 2021)

RICO said:


> You are truly an elite friend, cheers.


thanks, but ive been struggling with nofap lately after breaking a high streak haha


----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

beastmax said:


> Nofap is only for cucks with low t


NoFap, exercise, high protein diet, and good sleep all Lead to superior levels of testosterone, this is science. NoFap is not for the weak of mind and spirit.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Apr 12, 2021)

Elon Mask o god i hate that name


----------



## beastmax (Apr 12, 2021)

RICO said:


> NoFap, exercise, high protein diet, and good sleep all Lead to superior levels of testosterone, this is science. NoFap is not for the weak of mind and spirit.


I did a 55 day no fap it didn’t do shit


----------



## curryboy123 (Apr 12, 2021)

RICO said:


> NoFap, exercise, high protein diet, and good sleep all Lead to superior levels of testosterone, this is science. NoFap is not for the weak of mind and spirit.


stop trying to convince them. let them be ignorant


----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nofap is cope for incels


The benefits of NoFap are without end.


----------



## beastmax (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> DM me your investing strategy bro. I need to make money to pay for surgeries


1. Live with your parents
2. Wage slave for 15k
3. Gamble it on shitcoins
4. Fail
5. Repeat until shitcoin blows up with 1000x gains


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 12, 2021)

beastmax said:


> 1. Live with your parents
> 2. Wage slave for 15k
> 3. Gamble it on shitcoins
> 4. Fail
> 5. Repeat until shitcoin blows up with 1000x gains


Good to know I'm on a right track then. I'm still on step 4 atm


----------



## beastmax (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Good to know I'm on a right track then. I'm still on step 4 atm


I spent 45k until I finally got gains


----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> DM me your investing strategy bro. I need to make money to pay for surgeries


He will probably send you his onlyfans sub simp list.


----------



## RICO (Apr 12, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Good to know I'm on a right track then. I'm still on step 4 atm


Just buy low and sell high. Don’t get emotions with trades.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 12, 2021)

ereptileedysfunctio said:


> I fucking hate @EreptileDysfunction


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 13, 2021)

RICO said:


> The benefits of NoFap are without end.





It's good to have impulse control. And to not tire oneself out with fappenings and stuffs.


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> It's good to have impulse control. And to not tire oneself out with fappenings and stuffs.



white Elliot Hulse


----------



## Newkid (Apr 16, 2021)

I hate Nofap. Only fapmaxing is legit . It cured my depression . I was more anxious and lazy during nofap. Even more it the reason why I started fapping on deviated porn , because of nofap. This thing fucked brain so much , there is no recovery for that


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 16, 2021)

another day another cope


----------



## Selfahate (Apr 16, 2021)

No nofap is garbage why put unnecessary strain on ur body 
Is no fap gonna get u a gf no 
Is no fap gonna get u money fame succee no 
Then pls fap but like fap 2 days apart


----------



## RICO (Apr 16, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> No nofap is garbage why put unnecessary strain on ur body
> Is no fap gonna get u a gf no
> Is no fap gonna get u money fame succee no
> Then pls fap but like fap 2 days apart


?“why put unnecessary strain on ur body”?

Not realizing that putting your mind and body through discomfort, pain and suffering is the key to all success. NGMI.

Following the path of less resistance, the easy path. NGMI

Following the path of hedonism instead of the rightly guided path of asceticism . NGMI


Discipline your mind, and you shall Master your
self.

Only those who master themselves, can master the world.

Force your will upon the earth, or the earth will force it’s will upon you.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 16, 2021)

>elon musk


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Apr 16, 2021)

Nofap is cope if you lack face and height


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 16, 2021)

ereptileedysfunctio said:


> I fucking hate @EreptileDysfunction


That’s my friend who the fuck are you jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12758 (Apr 17, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> DM me your investing strategy bro. I need to make money to pay for surgeries


How to start? just graduated from HS  send some guides or smt pls


----------



## ereptileedysfunctio (Apr 17, 2021)

Native said:


> That’s my friend who the fuck are you jfl


----------



## RICO (Apr 17, 2021)

H


Hotlatino69 said:


> How to start? just graduated from HS  send some guides or smt pls


When I was your age I read dozens of books on the subject, after a bit of practice I became wealthy. I have enough money now to do as I please. Here you go kid, read all these books, take notes and reread them. If your serious, what your looking for will be yours. 


Hundreds of stock market, technical analysis books free: 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1eIpH0RyJCGCQvhHZ8miP-DaGwU9bWqLb


----------



## curryboy123 (Apr 17, 2021)

RICO said:


> H
> 
> When I was your age I read dozens of books on the subject, after a bit of practice I became wealthy. I have enough money now to do as I please. Here you go kid, read all these books, take notes and reread them. If your serious, what your looking for will be yours.
> 
> ...


ANy reccs for 15 y/o?


----------



## Schizoidcel (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## RICO (Apr 17, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> ANy reccs for 15 y/o?


If this retard made all this money, then i'm sure you can too. It wont be overnight. take your losses as a learning experience. You will loss. start small obviously.


----------



## curryboy123 (Apr 17, 2021)

RICO said:


> If this retard made all this money, then i'm sure you can too. It wont be overnight. take your losses as a learning experience. You will loss. start small obviously.



thx


----------



## Lihito (May 27, 2022)

RICO said:


> NoFap, exercise, high protein diet, and good sleep all Lead to superior levels of testosterone, this is science. NoFap is not for the weak of mind and spirit.


Bro we Will not have money For food in Balkans when shit hits the fan and Davos conference ends ffs i wish i invested in silver


----------



## Bakin donuts 🍩 (May 28, 2022)

RICO said:


> H
> 
> When I was your age I read dozens of books on the subject, after a bit of practice I became wealthy. I have enough money now to do as I please. Here you go kid, read all these books, take notes and reread them. If your serious, what your looking for will be yours.
> 
> ...


This Google drive folder is a gem if you are interested in finance or stocks... if you are motivated too (not me rn sadly). I will definitely read it when i have free time asap. If you have any other good shit like that or yt videos post them please.


----------



## ALP (May 28, 2022)

> Haven't watched porn for 195 days, i m pretty sure i destroyed this shit completely.

> Also, i quit my other bad habits.

> Decreased fapping to once a day.

But still can't defeat fapping completely, is there a way out @RICO ?


----------

